# March and april months



## gizfawfish (Feb 15, 2010)

I personally like to use jigs during the months of march and april. What type of baits do you guys like to use.


----------



## fish devil (Feb 15, 2010)

:twisted: Jigs are good to me brother. The Booyah Boogee Bait(chatterbait) has been a HAWG producer in the early season. Lipless cranks are up there too!!!


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 15, 2010)

Jigs nice and slow...my personal favorite this early in the year


----------



## poolie (Feb 15, 2010)

Jigs, worms and spinnerbaits make up 99% of my arsenal anytime of the year.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 15, 2010)

I like 4 inch soft plastic swimbaits... caught this guy last march slow rolling


----------



## gizfawfish (Feb 15, 2010)

What type of spinnerbait do you like to use thus time of year :?:


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Feb 15, 2010)

Caught this guy with this bait last March:







Matt


----------



## Truckmechanic (Feb 16, 2010)

LC Pointer


----------



## russ010 (Feb 16, 2010)

I throw custom made jigs, and weightless worms... if they are on bed, I'll toss a lizard on a 1/32oz tungsten texas rig set up.... wait - this is what I do year round!

I don't throw cranks much until July-August


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Jigs, small spinners and worms seem to produce pretty good here this time of year.

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## poolie (Feb 16, 2010)

gizfawfish said:


> What type of spinnerbait do you like to use thus time of year :?:



Just my regular array of 3/8 oz spinnerbaits, I just slow the retrieve down to a crawl. When you think about it, a spinnerbait is just a jig with shiny bling 8)


----------



## slim357 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill probably be throwing most everything by the end of march, hopefully. But flukes, blades, traps, and spinnerbaits will get the most use, as well as an occasional jig, swimbait, pointer or xrap.


----------



## gizfawfish (Feb 16, 2010)

wat type of swimbaits do you guys use if any? And how fast of a retrieve?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like money minnows.. I fish them slow when the water is cold only because speeding it up doesnt produce more fish.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 17, 2010)

For swimbaits I mostly use basstrix, mainly because they have more movement/ head wiggle than other soft swimbaits ive tried, were on some of the others only the paddle tail moves (and sometimes it wouldnt even move lousy 3inch luck-e-strikes). I also throw a spro bbz shad, either a slow or fast sinking, and almost always blue herring. For the basstrix I'll very the speeds till I find what the fish want, as it can be worked fairly well on either a slow roll or burning it. Most of the time I burn the spros with occasional jerks. I also picked up a couple sexy swimmers that look good, I cant wait to give them a shot in the spring.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 17, 2010)

slim357 said:


> For swimbaits I mostly use basstrix, mainly because they have more movement/ head wiggle than other soft swimbaits ive tried, were on some of the others only the paddle tail moves




I saw a tip in the FLW magazine saying you can boil swimbaits for a short time to soften them up, and then stretch the tail out to get more action. 

I might try this on one that I save that is torn up, so see how it works. One thing is for sure, I won't be testing it on a brand new one, considering theyre about 2 bucks each :evil:


----------



## ominousone (Mar 23, 2010)

For the past 3 years I have caught my first bass of the year using a jerkbait. I used x-raps until I started modifying the cheapest jerkbaits I can find to work better than lc pointers. I was getting the 1.00 ones at Wal-mart, drilling a hole in the top front of the bait and a hole in the top back of the bait emptying out the plastic beads and replacing with bb's (3 in front, 4 in back), using a pencil sharpened dowel cut off to seal up the holes, and then resealing with epoxy. I can make them for about 1.25 each, that is until I put gammy hooks on them w/hand tied feather trebles. Even with the hooks as described I can still make one for about 2.00. 

Besides that I really like chatterbaits, soft plastic jerkbaits, and slow rolling a single colorado blade spinnerbait in deep water.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 27, 2010)

I've always been a fan of jigs and craw-imitating soft plastics like tubes, Yum crawbugs, etc. Although suspending hard jerkbaits and slow-sinking senko-type baits can be money at the right time!


----------

